# Angelschein



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo mit wie vielen Jahren habt ihr denn euren Angelschein gemacht? Auf was habt ihr dann als erstes geangelt? 

Würde mich mal interessieren. 
Danke für Antworten 

MFG Dennis


----------



## Michael.S (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

1974 mit 14 , war damals noch gar keine Pflicht , ich meine jetzt die Sportfischerprüfung , in der Stammkneipe meines Vaters war so ein Lehrgang und er hat mich da gleich mal angemeldet


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

Hallo,

ich habe meine "Sportfischerprüfung" (die hieß damals tatsächlich so und wurde vom Verband abgenommen) 1962 gemacht, da war ich 15 Jahre alt und fischte querbeet auf alle möglichen Fischarten, schon seit 1960. Aber als Jugendlicher musste man damals zwei Jahre Praxis haben um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, danach konnte man alleine zum Angeln.  Da wir in der Jugendgruppe schwerpunktmäßig auf Casting getrimmt wurden, stand bei uns schon frühzeitig auch das Spinnfischen (damals selten) und das Fliegenfischen (noch viel, viel seltener als heute) im Vordergrund, eben weil wir die werferischen Voraussetzungen hatten, wofür ich noch heute dankbar bin.
Die staatliche Fischerprüfung und damit auch die Pflicht dazu kam dann (in Bayern) 1970. Die alte Sportfischerprüfung galt dann nicht mehr, aber man galt als  "Altfischer" (hieß tatsächlich so) und war von der staatlichen Fischerprüfung befreit. Diese holte ich allerdings später mal nach.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

Mit 8 Jahren den kleinen Angelschein, gefischt auf alle Weißfische im See. Plötzen und Rotfedern waren Meist die Ausbeute, ein kleiner Satzkarpfen ist mir mal an die Pose gegangen.

1 Jahr Später dann Zeitungsartikel inklusive Graskarpfen 13 Kilo an meiner Touristenrute mit Fertigteig Erdbeer Rot für 5 D-Mark damals. Man waren das sorglose Zeiten.


----------



## ronram (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

Mit 13 und der nette Mensch bei der Stadt hat mir meinen Schein dann auch tatsächlich vor der Vollendung meines 14. Lebensjahres ausgestellt. Sehr nett! Eigentlich hätte ich bis zu meinem 14. Geburtstag warten müssen, aber das kölsche Original auf dem Amt meinte (sinngemäß): Dä Jung hätt de Prüfung bestonden, da kann er och angelle jon.

Zum Anfang habe ich viel mit Maden an der Posenmontage und der Feederrute geangelt (so wie die 3,5 Jahre vorher auch...). Da hatte ich schnellen Erfolg und umso mehr Spaß. |wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*



Michael.S schrieb:


> 1974 mit 14 , war damals noch gar keine Pflicht , ich meine jetzt die Sportfischerprüfung , in der Stammkneipe meines Vaters war so ein Lehrgang und er hat mich da gleich mal angemeldet


Moin Moin,
muß bei mir dann ja so ca. 1975-76 sein.

Stimmt war noch garkeine Pficht..........haben den Angelschein so bekommen.

Sportfischerschein sah bei mir grün aus......größe so Postkartenformat.

1967 als erstes geangelt mit der Bambusrute mit Stachelschweinpose auf Rotaugen gestippt.

|wavey:


----------



## Rannebert (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

2 Tage vor meinem 36ten Geburtstag hatte ich meinen Schein in der Hand.
Und dann ging das Gestümper los auf Forellen, Barsch, Hecht usw. Hatte niemanden, der mir das mal alles bei gebracht hätte, musste also viel Lehrgeld zahlen.


----------



## porbeagle (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

Den ersten 1992 danach gab es diverse ''Differenzen''
den zweiten 2013. 

Geangelt nur auf Barsch mit  Köfi.


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

Ok danke für die vielen Antworten . 
Ich bin jetzt 13 und habe meinen vor einem Jahr in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Ich fische mittlerweile auf Wels/Karpfen/Zander/Hecht und habe sehr viel Spaß am fischen. Kann es kaum erwarten bis die seen bei mir wieder eisfrei sind. 
MFG Dennis


----------



## Michael.S (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*



Dennis_Amgelfreun schrieb:


> Ok danke für die vielen Antworten .
> Ich bin jetzt 13 und habe meinen vor einem Jahr in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Ich fische mittlerweile auf Wels/Karpfen/Zander/Hecht und habe sehr viel Spaß am fischen. Kann es kaum erwarten bis die seen bei mir wieder eisfrei sind.
> MFG Dennis



Eisfrei wäre ja nicht das Problem die Raubfischschonzeit geht hier bis Ende Mai |gr:


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> muß bei mir dann ja so ca. 1975-76 sein.
> 
> Stimmt war noch garkeine Pficht..........haben den Angelschein so bekommen.
> ...



Jo nobbi,da werden alte Erinnerungen wach.#6


----------



## ATRiot01 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein*

Das erstemal kurz nach der Übernahme des Östlichen Teils vom grossen D, so Ende 1990. Damals auf alles was die Gerätebox hergab vom Satzkarpfen und Brassenfeedern bis zum Zanderansitz und Hechtzuppeln.
Dann nochmal vor 5 Jahren, da durch diverse Umzüge und Beziehungsdramen mein Prüfungszeugnis wohl irgendwie den Weg alles irdischen ging. Ohne wollte man mir keinen neuen Schein ausstellen und Aufzeichnungen über abgelegte Prüfungen bewahrten die Ämter wohl nicht auf, so die nette Dame im Bürgerbüro...also ebend den Schein schnell noch mal gemacht. Zum Glück braucht man in NRW keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang.
Also heb dein Prüfungszeugnis GUT auf^^


----------

